# Washcloth down drain



## Mark T (Jan 7, 2003)

I didn't catch a baby washcloth in the bathtub last night when I was pulling the kids out of the tub. It went down the drain and is now making the bathtub/showe drain very slowly.

How would I go about getting it out (it is too far gone to feel with my fingers)?


----------



## Fenrirwulf (Jan 11, 2007)

First thing I would do is take a metal coat hanger, straighten it out, bend a small hook on the end, then send it down the drain to see if you can pull the cloth back up.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Maybe cut a wire clothes hanger and try to hook it........ Good Luck !


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Is there a hair trap that you can access from below? It would probably contain the washcloth. There should be some kind of a trap to prevent gases from coming up through the drain. I expect the cloth will be at a turn if not in a trap.

While a purchase might be needed--there are those flex grabbers which might be long enough to retrieve it. Example: http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=94162 Available at tool and hardware stores.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

drain snake

http://www.hometips.com/home_probsolver/hps04/01_drains/hps_drain04.html


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

If worse comes to worst, I would put a bit of bleach down there every so often, bleach will eat up cotton pretty quickly.


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

If you have a pop up type of drain it could be caught on the linkage from the tub wall to the drain. You have one of two types of traps on a tub. Either a drum trap -- which would have a removable top to access it, or a running trap which is part of the pipe and would have to be disassembled to check it out -- it would be an actual part of the drain piping. Its possible that it is just stuck in the piping and you would need the snake to try and either retrieve it or force it down the line. You could also try a toilet plunger on the drain but you will need to cover the overflow (where the lever is for the pop up portion of the drain) with a rag for the plunger to work.

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Lucky Baby!!!

A sink snake will probably get a grip on the washcloth so you can pull it out.

If you have access to the trap you can remove the trap and then remove the washcloth and whatever other stuff that you may find. If you do not have access to the trap you should.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

If worse comes to worse try to push it the rest of the way down with a good plunging


----------



## fixer1958 (Dec 12, 2005)

Use a shop vac. Best thing there is to clean out a drain.


----------

